# SHENZHEN | Costco South China Headquarters | 195m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Costco (USA)



Shenzhen Costco mall to open in early 2023: Galaxy president_EYESHENZHEN



195m according to this








深圳星河Costco项目规划出炉 ——凤凰网房产南京


9月9日，深圳民治星河开市客环球商业中心和皇嘉珑府，两个项目取得建设工程规划许可证并在深圳市规划和自然资源局公示了，同时公示的还有项目总平面图



nj.ihouse.ifeng.com





188m according to this





帐号已迁移







mp.weixin.qq.com










闲话楼市_家在深圳(房网论坛)


闲话楼市




bbs.szhome.com


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Located in Longhua district
















posted by 摩天圳

















最前线 | Costco华南总部将设在深圳，挑战山姆会员店主场-36氪


这或将是Costco在大陆开出的第五家店




36kr.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

We already have a thread, unsure of final height though.








SHENZHEN | Longhua Costco Galaxy | 195m | Pro


Developer: Costco (USA) http://www.eyeshenzhen.com/content/2021-03/30/content_24087740.htm 195m according to this https://nj.ihouse.ifeng.com/news/2021_09_14-54643324_0.shtml 188m according to this...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow 3 sources with 3 different heights 🤣


----------

